# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 9/30/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

With one good repeat client, and the first big front of the year, we decided to go and hunt for one big trout. We understood that this would possibly mean fewer bites than normal. On Tuesday with the high north winds, we started in some small marsh ponds. While we caught a handful of trout and a couple reds, it wasn't what we were looking for. After a few stops in some favorite big trout areas, we came up short. Realizing the wind was starting to back off, we made a move to some of my favorite sand flats. These flats had the right set up, wind pushing bait into the bank and a single drain coming out of the marsh. The other factor we took into consideration was being on this flat during the major feed period for the day. Throwing Down South Lures Super Natural and a Mirrodine XL, we slowly worked the mouth of the drain. We had a few solid 18-21" trout then, I got the thump. She tried to come up and head shake, but then turned and came straight at me. Knowing she wasn't hooked good it was a joint effort to land her. I always wish I would be taking the picture of the client, but like my client said "thank you for putting us in the right spot, it could have been mine as easily as it was your cast that tricked her."

Today on day 2, we set out with the same game plan. Let's just find a good fish. We had much different conditions today as we were met with a stiff west wind at the ramp. I knew the ride wouldn't be much fun, but I knew where we could find some protected shell. Jumping out on our first wade throwing topwaters and Softdine XL's, we immediately were hooked up with some good 18-19" trout at sunrise. Working slowly down the shell, unfortunately, I got the big blow up. Not as big as yesterday's fish, but a healthy fish letting us know we were in the right zip code. Strangely enough by 8:30 it was all over. The bait disappeared, the bite shut down, and we spent the rest of the day grinding, having a few wades with just a couple dink trout and barely legal reds. I would like to think I'm smarter than a fish, but today I just couldn't figure out where they wanted to be or what they wanted to eat. Some days it's not always lights out fishing, Luckily, we were blessed with a couple of the fish we set out to find. I just wish the client could have connected. All our fish were released to fight another day.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Great story man! Glad to hear the client was as gracious as he was. Seems to be one of the good ones. Still haven't forgotten about you and hope we can get together some day soon. Thx again for all the reports


----------

